

Why Fred Wilson Is Wrong On Android vs. iPhone - stangeek
http://www.stangeek.com/why-fred-wilson-is-wrong-on-android-vs-iphone

======
tnorthcutt
_Now the question isn't: which OS is installed on as many handsets as
possible, but which OS/phone has the highest probability to be owned by a
fashionista (hint: iPhone) ? Same question about gaming: on which platform do
you find the most "hardcore" (i.e. willing to pay a significant amount) gamers
(hint: iPhone) ? And for a productivity app ? (hint: blackberry - at least for
now). Last question: where do you find most influencers (word of mouth is
important for social apps I'm told): iPhone or Android ?_

The problem with this article is that it's countering Fred's post (which used
statistics) with assumptions and guesses. Sure, there's a chart at the end
with some data about income reported by owners of different phones. However,
the meat of the author's argument is based on assumptions (presented as smug
"hints") about which platform has more fashionistas, hardcore gamers, and
people willing to pay for a productivity app. Someone else could just as
easily write an article smugly hinting that the Android platform has more x,
y, and z, and both articles would still be based on assumptions.

------
veyron
Maybe there should be a poll: Would you actually pay for an android app from
the marketplace? I get the impression, from most of my android-wielding
friends, that the answer is no. [yes, i know, there is an element of selection
bias involved].

~~~
stangeek
You might well be right. As you can see from the chart in the blog post,
income seems lower for Android owners. Which would imply that, even if the
same proportion of users where ready to pay for an app, the market would still
be smaller nonetheless...

